# Laptop can't connect to WPA2-PSK Network Authentication?



## Senkait (Oct 24, 2007)

Heya all. My friend just recently updated his LinkSys router's encryption to WPA2, and can connect just fine with his Laptop, Wii and PSP. However, another friend and myself cannot connect to this new encryption. I've gone into Wireless Connection Properties and clicked on his saved info of his own "Preferred Network" and his Network Authentication is set to WPA2-PSK. When I try to manually input the Network Authentication he's got, I discovered my laptop doesn't offer WPA2 and WPA2-PSK. Anything I can do software wise? Or is this a hardware issue, that my wireless card is too old or something.


----------



## reezin14 (Oct 16, 2007)

You can go to the manufacturers website and see if they've an upgrade/patch for your card driver.


----------



## jmwills (Sep 28, 2005)

If the router cannot support WPA2, you might have to go back to WPA, which is perfectly safe.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

WPA is very secure, and will do the job fine. The difference is really that WPA2 has hardware assist and offers better performance on the wireless link. With a long and random key, WPA will do the job just fine and be compatible with all your equipment.


----------



## skinnywhiteboy (Jan 26, 2001)

jmwills said:


> If the router cannot support WPA2, you might have to go back to WPA, which is perfectly safe.


You can always check for firmware updates for your router too.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

No reason to check the router's firmware, from the first post, it supports WPA2 just fine. It's the laptop that doesn't seem to support WPA2. This is pretty normal, it requires different hardware to support WPA2, however firmware/driver updates can normally accommodate WPA.


----------



## Senkait (Oct 24, 2007)

Yeah, it's the laptops that are having the problems, not his router. Also, to check for updates for my wireless card, how would I figure out exactly what I have? Will I have to manually check the hardware myself or is there a way to check without opening my laptop? I can open it, it's no problem, but before I do I just wanted to check.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

You go to the laptop manufacturer's web site and download the latest driver for your laptop's wireless adapter. Normally the release notes will tell you what has changed.


----------

